# Do mini Donkeys carry lung worms.



## Katie12 (Sep 27, 2006)

I was always told Donkeys are carriers of lung worms. Anyone else ever hear this and is their worming any different that a mini horse? Also what is better as far as temperment a female or a gelded male?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 27, 2006)

Donkeys can carry lung worms. There worming is the same as a horse. lung worms can cause respiratory problems. The eggs are coughed up and then swallowed , to be passed out in the donkeys manure. Corinne

Forgot your other question :bgrin Donkeys are usually pretty mellow in temperment. I think this is going to be a presonal choice. My gelding and my jennys both are so easy going. Jacks can be a handful, and some are dangerous at breeding time. I am sure other will answer this as well. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 27, 2006)

Again, I just learned something new...had no clue that donks could get lung worms.

Corinne is it more common in some places than others?

I know that dogs get heart worms in the south & up here it is really not an issue




:

As for temperment...All donkeys are sweet and gentle. My intact Jack was my sweetest



: In my opinion gelded donkeys are more playful and not as serious as the jenny's. My jenny's tend to get a bit *itchy sometimes...could be a girl thing..we all deserve to feel that way from time to time



: Bottom line donkeys are the most loving/loyal friends you can ever have. Teri


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 27, 2006)

Teri, no lungworms can be found in donkeys in any area, that is why its so important to keep donkeys on a regular worming schedule. just like horses. Corinne


----------



## dawnsminis (Sep 28, 2006)

Horses can get them too right? Not just donkeys???

Also, as long as they're wormed on a regular worming schedule, shouldn't everyone be okay? My vet said to worm once a year with the Zimecterin Gold.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Horses can get them too.



: I've never used Zimec, but I wasn't aware of any wormer that you only had to dose once a year. I live in the south and we have to worm every three months and rotate wormers as well. Maybe it depends on where you live?? Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 28, 2006)

Once a year



:no: :no: :no: horses and donkeys need to be worrmed at LEAST 4 times a year. I usually do mine every 8 weeks...and if I see anyone rubbing a tail they get another dose :bgrin



: Its also very important to do rotational worming, or your donkeys and horses can built up a resistence against some worms. Ivermectin is a very good wormer, and can be rotated with safeguard and rotectin, but its always best to ask your vet which to use at certain times of the year for your particular area. I live in northern Wisconsin. Corinne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Sep 29, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I completely agree with Corinne



: and that's what we do too as I said before. We rotate the same products that she uses too and it works great for us. So since I live down south and Corinne is up north, that's probably a good place for you to start too no matter where you live. I might get a second opinion from a different vet if I were you just because worming once a year is not good enough for any equine. :no: Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## dawnsminis (Sep 30, 2006)

NO, I didn't mean only once a year...I rotate wormers every 3 mos. I just meant that my vet said to use the "gold" one time a year. I just checked replies on this post...I guess I worded it wrong & couldn't believe ya'll thought I only wormed once per year!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 1, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]LOL... That was sure the way it sounded, but I totally understand what you meant now!



: Sorry! Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

